

Ask HN: starter books for learning about grammars, parsers and compilers? - michaelsbradley

I&#x27;d like to get a solid footing in the concepts and formalisms that underlie libraries such as instaparse[1], PEG.js[2] and the SSA approach taken in Clojure&#x27;s core.async library[3].<p>Working with those libraries, reading source code, and referencing Wikipedia is a great way to learn, but I&#x27;d like to take in some worthwhile books, lecture series, etc. as well. While I&#x27;m not opposed to &quot;pure theory&quot; treatments, my preference would be for resources that provide a good mix of theory and concrete examples.<p>What recommendations do other HN readers have in this regard?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Engelberg&#x2F;instaparse<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dmajda&#x2F;pegjs<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;clojure&#x2F;core.async&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;src&#x2F;main&#x2F;clojure&#x2F;clojure&#x2F;core&#x2F;async&#x2F;impl&#x2F;ioc_macros.clj
======
creature
Basics of Compiler Design is quite theoretical, but it's available online for
free:
[http://www.diku.dk/~torbenm/Basics/](http://www.diku.dk/~torbenm/Basics/)

~~~
michaelsbradley
Thanks! Someone in #clojure on freenode recommended the same, possibly even
yourself.

